# CUBE AMS Pro - Flaschenhalterschraube dreht durch...



## Carlotta (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leutz,

nu habe ich endlich mein AMS Pro bekommen und die ersten Leiden überwunden (Achter vorne, Bremsen schleifen...), so muss ich nun feststellen, das ich meinen neunen Flaschenhalter nicht anbringen kann, da die untere Schraube durchdreht   .

Habe schon versucht den Rahmen abzukleben und mit der Maulzange die Unterlegscheibe zu halten - hilft nix. Auch den Imbus zu verkanten hat nix gebracht.   

Möchte nun ungern meinen Rahmen versauen. Hat jemand noch 'ne Idee wie ich das M*stding rausbekomme? Und noch besser, wie bekomme ich es danach wieder dran? So ganz ohne FH wollte ich auch nicht durch die Gegend "düsen".

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Greez
Carlotta


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

würde das Fahrrad Deinem Händler wieder hinstellen und er soll die Fehler beheben. Leider haber ich sonst keinen Tip für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlotta (27. Dezember 2005)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> würde das Fahrrad Deinem Händler wieder hinstellen und er soll die Fehler beheben. Leider haber ich sonst keinen Tip für Dich.



Yo, danke! Ist halt nicht so einfach wenn dieser 400km weg ist. 
Erkenntnis Nr. 1: Werde nie wieder 'remote' bestellen.   

Noch 'n paar Tipps da?

Tschiirio,
Carlotta


----------



## renepower (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich würde die Schraube dicht am Rahmen absägen (vorsichtig wegen Kratzergefahr) und dann das Gewinde komplett ausbohren und Helicoil Einsatz verwenden. Helicoil bekommst Du z.B. bei Ebay, ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber kann man öfters gebrauchen sowas, ansonsten frag Deinen Händler oder Metallbaufirma um die Ecke.

Gruß René


----------



## Carlotta (27. Dezember 2005)

renepower schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich würde die Schraube dicht am Rahmen absägen (vorsichtig wegen Kratzergefahr) und dann das Gewinde komplett ausbohren und Helicoil Einsatz verwenden. Helicoil bekommst Du z.B. bei Ebay, ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber kann man öfters gebrauchen sowas, ansonsten frag Deinen Händler oder Metallbaufirma um die Ecke.
> 
> Gruß René



Aha...  kuul.

Meinste sowas? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## renepower (27. Dezember 2005)

genau es gibt aber auch kleinere Sortimente, daß ist ja schon komplett alle Größen. Hab da auch schonmal was fürn fünfziger gesehen nur M2.5 bis M6 z.B. Aber wenn du investieren willst ist das schon gut


----------



## Carlotta (27. Dezember 2005)

thanks!!!   ..   was passiert denn mit dem Bohrspan oder dem Gewinde der in den Rahmen fällt?! Bekommt man den wieder raus?


Greez!!


----------



## renepower (27. Dezember 2005)

Dreh das Rad um dann wird wohl das meiste rausfallen während des bohrens, aber ich denke eh nicht das es klappert, sind doch nur ein paar Krümel


----------



## schlupp (27. Dezember 2005)

Also normalerweise kann man die Niete mit dem Gewinde für den Flaschehalter mit einer einfachen (aber speziellen) Nietenzange einfach wieder festdrücken.
Falls das nicht funktioniert, kann man auf genau dieselbe Version ein neues Gewinde einpressen.
So wird das in etlichen Läden und auch bei Cube selber gemacht. Alle anderen Versuche sind meißt mit Schaden für den Rahmen verbunden.

In den Läden wo ich schraube tritt dieses Problem bei etlichen Rädern verschiedenster Marken auf. Aber bis jetzt haben wir jedes mit dieser Zange besiegt.
Also einfach mal bei einem guten Shop anklopfen ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## r19andre (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
die Schraube muss irgendwie erstmal raus. Versuche zuerst mal unter die >Hülse Sekundenkleber und dann mit nem Ruck die Schraube zu lösen. Hilft das nicht muss wohl wirklich die Säge oder Flex herhalten. Haben das die Tage auch leicht angeschliffen und die Hülse nach innen durchgeschlagen. Ne neue Hülse bekommst bei einem guten Shop und die bauen dir das mit der entsprechenden Zange wieder ein. Nachteil: das Innenlager muss raus, damit du an die Hülse kommst.

Viel Glück ist ne Fummelarbeit. 

Grüße
Andre


----------



## S.D. (29. Dezember 2005)

Du bist nicht der erste, der dieses Problem an seinem ams-pro hat. Die Nieten sind sehr oft nicht fest genug und müssen nachträglich mit einer speziellen Zange nachbearbeitet werden. 
Selber würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Finger weg lassen, denn wenn Du den Rahmen versaust ärgerst Du Dich ewig.
Solche Beispiele bestätigen mich in meiner Entscheidung, mein Bike bei einem zuverlässigen Händler zu kaufen, auch wenn´s etwas teuerer ist.
Ein guter Service ist sehr viel wert, zumal, wenn man - wie ich - nicht soviel am Bike selber schrauben kann.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale99 (29. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs mit camelback !


----------



## zockbock (3. Januar 2006)

renepower schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich würde die Schraube dicht am Rahmen absägen (vorsichtig wegen Kratzergefahr) und dann das Gewinde komplett ausbohren und Helicoil Einsatz verwenden. Helicoil bekommst Du z.B. bei Ebay, ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber kann man öfters gebrauchen sowas, ansonsten frag Deinen Händler oder Metallbaufirma um die Ecke.
> 
> Gruß René





Hi,
habe Schlosser gelernt und absägen würde ich da nichts.
Am besten, wenn du es erstmal mit Loctite® 290 Schraubensicherung http://www.loctite.de/int_henkel/loctite_de/loctite_content.cfm?pageid=513&layout=2#anker3
probierst. Da verhunst du wenigstens noch nix. Aber das Zeug mußt du vorsichtig verwenden, alles was vorbeiläuft gleich wegwischen!
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, rausbohren.
Hier gehst du am besten zu zweit vor. Einer hält die Schraube mit einer Wasserpumpenzange od. ähnliche mit größerem Hebel fest, in der anderen Hand mit Staubsauger die Späne absaugen.
Der Andere bohrt mit einem kleinen Bohrer(2-3mm) in der Mitte des Innensechskant(Imbus)kopfes vor, dann mit 5er Bohrer (müsste, glaub ich M5er sein, wenn nicht natürlich passenden Durchmesser wählen!) die Schraube rausbohren, Gewinde schneiden, bei 5er Loch M6er Gewinde(die anderen Durchmesser kannst du im Internet nachlesen oder im Fachgeschäft erfragen und dann wie Rene schon meinte Helicoil mit Loctide einkleben.
Fertig.
Müsste halten
Gruß
zockbock


----------



## woltarix (9. Januar 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Also normalerweise kann man die Niete mit dem Gewinde für den Flaschehalter mit einer einfachen (aber speziellen) Nietenzange einfach wieder festdrücken.
> Falls das nicht funktioniert, kann man auf genau dieselbe Version ein neues Gewinde einpressen.
> So wird das in etlichen Läden und auch bei Cube selber gemacht. Alle anderen Versuche sind meißt mit Schaden für den Rahmen verbunden.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dem Schlupp vertrauen, denn auch bei mir war's geanau so wie beschrieben.
Siehe: >> Defekte Flaschenhalterung <<


----------



## Carlotta (20. Januar 2006)

Hi Folks...  kurzes Update!

das Problem hat sich erledigt. Der nette Händler kam persönlich vorbei und hat sich dessen angenommen. Macht auch nicht jeder der 300km entfernt wohnt - das nenne ich Service!

Wie auch immer. Er hat den oberen, flachen, Teil der Gewindehülse mit einer Flachzange (ich glaube eine Multi-Kabel-Quetsch-Dings-Bums-Zange) festgehalten und ich habe es dann geschafft die Schraube zu lösen. Seinen Trick das Gewinde zu befestigen habe ich nicht 100%ig nachvollziehen können, aber er hat irgerndwie mit einen längeren Schraube und Kontermuttern die Gewindehülse von innen wieder "beigequetscht". Naja, auf jeden Fall hälts!

Danke Euch für die konstruktiven Beiträge!  

tschiriooooooo
Carlotta "Der Kurze"


----------

